
Development time tracking for Git repositories - kszucs
https://gitential.com/accounts/2/projects/29/share?from=2017-06-01&to=2017-08-30&uuid=27c026af-b978-4853-b6b6-8ba19ba2819c&demo=1
======
viraptor
This is LOC as BS performance metrics again. Days can go into a one line
change, while klocs can be auto generated in seconds. The (un)productive lines
are pretty bad as well - there are good reasons to stub out, or delay properly
implementing some things until next commit/day/week. I really hope it doesn't
get popular and no non-technical manager find it.

~~~
kszucs
Dropping loc requires an accurate token based diff, which requires fast
language parsers. While there are such projects, non of them are widely
adapted - in contrary with the notorious loc.

BTW would You prefer a magical deep learning solution which tells a grade
about your code quality - also hiding most aspects of the analysis?

~~~
viraptor
Requires token based diffs for what? I think the whole idea of a graph that
puts automated code measurement against a dev name is misguided. It's very
noisy and any actionable information you may want to get from it should be
clear from other sources. Code is there, because that's the tool used. Who
wrote how much code on what day is non-actionable.

If you can grade code quality, do it pre-commit/pre-merge. Why allow bad code
in the first place?

